# Need to add Electric Brake Controller to F250



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I need to add an Electric Brake Controller to my 99 F250 SD (Diesel).

I've never done it before so I want a kit with the following stipulations:

1.  Easy to install or at least has decent instructions.

2.  Locally available (need to get it fairly soon).

Currently, I just have a flat four plug.  I don't know if my truck has a tow package but I don't think it does.

Any recommendations?


----------



## bczoom

Tekonsha Prodigy is a good controller.  If you weren't in a super hurry, they can be purchased on E-bay for about $100.  I think a retail store is going to be a bit more...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> I need to add an Electric Brake Controller to my 99 F250 SD (Diesel).
> 
> I've never done it before so I want a kit with the following stipulations:
> 
> 1.  Easy to install or at least has decent instructions.
> 
> 2.  Locally available (need to get it fairly soon).
> 
> Currently, I just have a flat four plug.  I don't know if my truck has a tow package but I don't think it does.
> 
> Any recommendations?



PB, I did the same thing on my 99 SD Gas. It had the snow plow package, but not the tow package. The tow package would automatically give you the 7 pin on the rear, if I remember correctly. Also, I remember the wiring all being there near the rear end. There were 2 options I looked at. One was to buy the correct pigtail from Ford to extend the wiring to the bumper and the 7 pin socket. The other was to purchase an aftermarket kit. I went that way. It had a pigtail to plug into your existing 4 pin and then 4 other wires to connect, which may be there on yours, same as mine. Yes I know, that's 8 wires, they doubled up on the white ones, the ground. Under the dash there should be a 6 wire plug, it's at your right knee area when you take the access panel off. Ford used to supply (with the truck) a pigtail that plugs in there and wires into your controller. Then there are one or two relays that need put in the relay box under the hood. Also a fuse under the hood for the brakes. I may have one of the controller pigtails and possibly the 7 wire connector. I removed mine when I sold the truck. I'll have to go look.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Where the instructions clear or was this something that you had to futz around with to figure out what really needed to be done?  I don't have a lot of spare time to futz around these days.

Hmm . . . the trailer dealer I'm looking to buy my trailer from quoted me $145 for a "middle of the line" controller and $185 for the "top of the line" controller installed.

Maybe, I'll just take him up on it.  I'll see what the local NAPA has otherwise it's probably too much hassle to drive around and get all the parts.

Thanks.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Where the instructions clear or was this something that you had to futz around with to figure out what really needed to be done?  I don't have a lot of spare time to futz around these days.
> 
> Hmm . . . the trailer dealer I'm looking to buy my trailer from quoted me $145 for a "middle of the line" controller and $185 for the "top of the line" controller installed.
> 
> Maybe, I'll just take him up on it.  I'll see what the local NAPA has otherwise it's probably too much hassle to drive around and get all the parts.
> 
> Thanks.


The instuction I had were really clear and easy to follow. 
I looked, the only thing I have left is a pigtail to connect the controller. I have the Ford part numbers for all the goodies, just don't have all the goodies.


----------



## cj7

It is pretty simple to install.

The Tekonsha products are very good. They have great instructions.
easy to follow and very clear how to dial in.

Look in your glove box for the ford pigtail. 

Make sure you have tranny cooler if you have the Auto trans!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

PB,
This is similar to the one I used. Simple to connect.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Thanks guys.  I'll check around for Tekonsha controllers.

So - you still have to snake some wire from the bumper to the controller - right?  It's not a big deal - just curious.

Thanks,

PB


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:
			
		

> Tekonsha Prodigy is a good controller.  If you weren't in a super hurry, they can be purchased on E-bay for about $100.  I think a retail store is going to be a bit more...



I installed one of those several months ago and have been VERY pleased with it.  My trailer and tractor weigh between 12k and 14k, depending on what I haul, and the controller made a huge difference in the handling compared to my old controller.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

OK, I think I figured it out.  In the picture above, the blue wire runs to the controller and the black and white are the power and ground. 

NAPA carries the Tekonsha products.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Dargo

PBinWA said:
			
		

> OK, I think I figured it out...l



Oh, I get it...  If Dargo can figure it out and install it, anybody can...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> OK, I think I figured it out.  In the picture above, the blue wire runs to the controller and the black and white are the power and ground.
> 
> NAPA carries the Tekonsha products.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Black is battery power if you need it for a battery on/in the trailer.
Blue comes from the controller
White is Ground
Yellow is for Aux or back up lamps if the trailer is so equipped.

The wiring may already be there Paul. Look near the left side of the frame by the spare tire. I had all the wiring in place.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo said:
			
		

> Oh, I get it... If Dargo can figure it out and install it, anybody can...


No - it just means that if you didn't electrocute yourself or any of your family then I have at least a hope of not killing myself!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

OhioTC18 said:
			
		

> Black is battery power if you need it for a battery on/in the trailer.
> Blue comes from the controller
> White is Ground
> Yellow is for Aux or back up lamps if the trailer is so equipped.
> 
> The wiring may already be there Paul. Look near the left side of the frame by the spare tire. I had all the wiring in place.


 
I'll try and look tomorrow.  Right now I've got my hands full with small kids and selling my old trailer.

Thanks for all your help.  It's probably there.

PB


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

OK, got the Prodigy Controller and the 7 wire plug.  Apparently, my local Ford dealer has the little wiring harness adapter for the controller in the cab.

Not sure I found the wires in the back of the truck though.  I need to look some more.

Trying to figure out all these relays and guessing on the wires seems harder than just running new wires and wiring the thing directly to the battery.  But then again, auto wiring isn't my strong point.



> Then there are one or two relays that need put in the relay box under the hood. Also a fuse under the hood for the brakes.


 
How do I figure out where these relays are and the fuse are?  I have service manuals and will start looking at them but I'm lazy and want someone to draw me simple pictures.


----------



## Av8r3400

It's probably already drawn for you on the inside of the lid of the fuse box under the hood.  (It was on my Dodge - placement of the fuses, etc.)


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It;s also in the owners manual........I wonder if anyone would have thought that?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

F'in smart asses!

I looked in the wiring diagram manual and I see nothing regarding relays for the diesel - just fuses.

I hate this stuff.  It's probably just something in my brain that doesn't trust other engineers.  I just know that I'm going to buy a bunch of harnesses and crap and they won't work and then I'll end up hardwiring it all myself.

I'll check my owner's manual and see if it is any better.


----------

